# trumatic sl3002



## doug_ (Oct 23, 2006)

hi all

i have just got the heater to light and the flame stays on.
turning the dial from 1- 7 doesnt seem to make any difference.
also after 20 minutes the heat exchange was warmish but not hot and very little heat from the blown air pipes, almost nothing.
how long should it take to work?.
should air be blown out of the heater or drawn through it to fan?. just in case its been wired backwards.

thanks,
doug.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi Doug

The air is drawn from the room by the fan passed over the heat exchanger an back to the room via all the air duct outlets.

The fan can take a while before switching to high speed depending on how cold the room is to start with, leave the thermostate at max and see if it switches to high, mine is a bit slow but 10mins should do it

Bill


----------



## doug_ (Oct 23, 2006)

hi bill

after 25 mins there is still almost no warm air. the heat exchanger feels warm but not hot.
the dial on top of the heater, the one you press to light, makes no difference to the flame when turned up full.
i had the wall thermostat on full also.
i dont think the burner is working properly. should you be able to hear the gas roar when running?. as without the blower on its silent.

thanks,
doug.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Doug, firstly adjusting the dial will not affect the size of the flame. The flame is always at full burn, the thrmostat shuts the main flame down for differing periods. Are you sure you have the control to full heat & not just the ignition setting? Look through the window at the flame, you should see a large blue flame disappearing out of sight. If you only see a small blue flame with a little touch of orange in it that is your pilot light. If you see a wavy yellow flame you need a new venturi or you have flueing problems. If you have carpets in the van or rugs ensure they have not gone under the fire front & are touching the thermocouple bulb which will give false readings, If you need anymore info just ask, Steve


----------



## doug_ (Oct 23, 2006)

hi steve

i think it is just on pilot light. it has a ring of about 20 little flames in a circle of about 1cm. 
the carpet isnt near the bulb thing at the front.


thanks,
doug.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Doug. What you can see is just the pilot light. From memory on the 3002 you must turn the knob fully clockwise for the main burner to light. If you are sure the knob is turned to the right position then either you have run out of gas, there is insufficient pressure in the system or unusually the valve needs attention. They can be serviced but i wouldnt recommend you do it yourself. They are getting hard to get hold of now. Take the fire front off & look for the label which states the exact model no & let me know it & I'll look at one tomorrow to refresh my memory & if necessary i can give you the part no, Steve


----------



## doug_ (Oct 23, 2006)

hi steve

one way shuts it off and fully the other way doesnt change the flame. its on a new bottle and i have tried the cooker and that works fine.
there is no sticker anywhere on the heater, inside or outside just the model number on the front. TRUMATIC SL3002.
when you turn the dial there isnt much resistance, it seems very loose but must do something as it shuts the gas off.
it has a duel bottle gas changer on it with a site guage that when i turned the gas on it went from red to clear.(red plastic bit dissapeared). which i think means the pressure is right.

thanks,
doug.


----------

